# Weird but healthy food combo's...



## Cruentus (May 22, 2006)

My wife was looking at me like I was a nutcase today when I heated up some leftover mongolian beef and poured it over salmon with green beans on top if it. 

I figured, no room for rice for me in my diet right now, so what the hell, Salmon and greenbeans under my mongolian beef works.  It turned out to be awesome; I actually look forward to doing that again.

How about you? Any weird healthy food combos?


----------



## Jenna (May 22, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> My wife was looking at me like I was a nutcase today when I heated up some leftover mongolian beef and poured it over salmon with green beans on top if it.
> 
> I figured, no room for rice for me in my diet right now, so what the hell, Salmon and greenbeans under my mongolian beef works.  It turned out to be awesome; I actually look forward to doing that again.
> 
> How about you? Any weird healthy food combos?


Hey Paul 

Green beans are great with salmon but wow, that sounds like an um.... intriguing combo with the beef. But well done for finding it I think all the best chefs are experimenters too. 

Well, I dunno if you can get Irish Wheaten Bread?? I hope you can because it is SO tasty and healthy I absolutely love this stuff but when you butter it up and pop over it some raw beansprouts - ya know the stirfry sort mungbeans or whatever -  and then some hot baked beans on top wow. I know its being naughty and breaking the protein + carbs rule but it's worth it. So wholesome and comforting and filling and crammed with iron. Beansprouts are amazing. Oh, oh, freshly cooked tuna and raw beetroot salad I try to keep all my stuff raw if I can but best of all and my favourite for weird combos is wok-fried trout with a lengthwise-cut quickly seared almost caramelised banana and some freshly diced coconut on top I kid you NOT it is absolutely mindblowingly tasty and that's what it is all about after all!! Of course you just don't wan2 know about chocolate with peanut butter spread on it, ha! Mmmmm...

Yr most obdt hmble srvt,
Jenna


----------



## bobster_ice (May 23, 2006)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> My wife was looking at me like I was a nutcase today when I heated up some leftover mongolian beef and poured it over salmon with green beans on top if it.
> 
> I figured, no room for rice for me in my diet right now, so what the hell, Salmon and greenbeans under my mongolian beef works.  It turned out to be awesome; I actually look forward to doing that again.
> 
> How about you? Any weird healthy food combos?


 
Ugh...Sounds grose but yeah, try making noodles with loads of curry powder and mustard on it...You may not like it but I do.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2006)

Oh, I have one for you, my usual morning breakfast.

1/2 cup Oatmeal (minute or old fashioned), 2 eggs dropped in before the oatmeal, garlic and onion powder, a dash of ground red pepper, and throw in a slice of 2% Milk Pepperjack cheese.


My wife says it smells disgusting, but I love it.  To me it is a healthy and filling breakfast.  I believe that is like (400 calories, maybe a little less).    I told my father about it, he tried it and liked it.

I call it egg drop oatmeal.


----------



## Bigshadow (May 23, 2006)

Jenna said:
			
		

> Hey Paul
> 
> Green beans are great with salmon but wow, that sounds like an um.... intriguing combo with the beef. But well done for finding it I think all the best chefs are experimenters too.
> 
> ...



Sounds tasty!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 5, 2006)

I sometimes eat noodles with a buch of obscure greens on it...maybe something you don't like. The noodles will mask out the taste. Personally, I like wierd food combos. I like trying new things, though sometimes that's not always the best idea...yeah, never try spiced water or dunking pizza in Orange Juice.


----------



## mantis (Jun 5, 2006)

trueaspirer said:
			
		

> I sometimes eat noodles with a buch of obscure greens on it...maybe something you don't like. The noodles will mask out the taste. Personally, I like wierd food combos. I like trying new things, though sometimes that's not always the best idea...yeah, never try spiced water or dunking pizza in Orange Juice.


how's any of those combo's healthy?


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 5, 2006)

mantis said:
			
		

> how's any of those combo's healthy?


 
lol, pizza and OJ...sounds healthy to me...:barf: 

Nice combo's, everyone. I was out of town for a week or so, so I busted my diet. I'm back on the wagon now, so we'll see what else I come up with.

I made high protien dumplings, low fat ham, and green beans today. It's a good low fat and moderate carb meal (the dumplings aren't riddled with garbage like some are). Yum!

Also, my favorite drink right now is "Spendaid."

Springwater, Splenda, and lemon juice makes an awesome lemonade. I absolutely love it! I highly recommend trying it as a summer drink. Lemon juice and water is good for weight loss, and great for women with water retention issues.



Paul


----------



## White Fox (Jun 8, 2006)

I love throwing all kinds of greens in my shakes like kale,chard and spinach, If you put enough fruit in it you can't really taste them and it gives you lots of enegry!!!!!!!!!

Leafy Greens are my saving grace %-}

Dig it!!!!!!


----------



## trueaspirer (Jun 9, 2006)

Well, maybe not the last couple of suggestions of mine, but the noodles are healthy.


----------



## wee_blondie (Jun 17, 2006)

Try baking a chicken breast with kiwi fruit inside....Yummy stuff and it counts towards your 5-a-day!

The first time I had it was in a restaurant and they poured whisky sauce over it, didn't like the sauce but the fruit and meat combo was great!  Goes well with rice and veg or pasta on the side.

Bon appetit!

:supcool:


----------

